# Old School Schätzchen Tröööt



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

Moin

Da es im AB zwar etliche High End tröööts gibt aber nicht einen zu alten Angelsachen mit Sammlerwert,dacht ich mir es gibt doch hier bestimmt leute die sich dem Sammeln....von alten Ruten und Rollen verschriehen haben.

Oder sogar noch mit fischen,Bambusruten,Gespließte Ruten,sowie alte Rollen aus der Nachkriegszeit bis in anfang der 80er.

Ich fang mal an mit einer kleinen auswahl alter Rollen,die auch zb. bei 3.2.1 oder Anzeigenmärkte.....heutzutage noch angeboten werden.

Einmal bunte Mischung,und einmal ne alte Noris.

Aber ich glaube eher das es nicht mehr viele gibt die sowas noch ihr eigen nennen,aber schaun wir mal.


lg#h


----------



## mxchxhl (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

moin, alte rollen hab ich schon lange alle verscheuert! aber wenn hier schon son thread is versuch ichs hier nochma! hab noch 2 uralte bambus-stipp-ruten! 1 top zustand, 1 als ersatzteilespender da ein stück gebrochen!jeweils 5.80m! wenn einer interesse aht pn 
mfg


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Dann oute ich mich mal als Alter-Krempel-Angler. Habe zwar auch schöne, moderne, neue Ruten, fische aber sehr gern mit meinen alten Glasfaser-Tele- & Steck-Knüppeln und auch mit alten Rollen, wenn sie denn noch funktionieren. Was sie aber fast alle noch tun, denn Robustheit wurde eher früher als heute groß geschrieben.
Und hab (hier über die Kleinanzeigen) eine alte, gespliesste, beringte Tonkinrute erstanden. Ne Bambusstippe hab ich mir ebenfalls besorgt und freu mich total drauf, die beiden bald einzusetzen.
Hat Stil, finde ich, und macht Spaß!


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Ich hab noch ne alte Mitchell 306 mit einem fetten Aufkleber von Balzer drauf.
Wollte mal einer in den Müll schmeißen, war mir dafür aber zu Schade also her damit und meins. Jetzt nehme ich das gute Stück zum Dorschangeln auf dem Kutter als Zweitrolle mit Mono. Ist so geil wenn sich alle aufregen wenn das Ding beim kurbeln einen höllischen Krach macht. :q


----------



## volkerm (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Hallo Gründler,

wenigstens dafür sind wir alten Säcke noch zu gebrauchen.
Das Ding ist, wie man sieht, noch im Gebrauch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xXKaoSXx (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Hey liebe Angler,

Ich habe auch noch eine alte Rolle, eine Dam Quick 330. Ich weiß nicht wie alt sie ist, oder wiefiel sie wert ist, bin erst 17 und habe nochnicht recherchiert (?). Aber hier hab' ich noch ein Bild.


----------



## Maren1989 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Hab auch noch ne DAM Quick 330 und noch eine alte Rute dazu. Weiß jedoch nicht, was das für eine ist. Ist ne zweiteilige, sechseckige Steckrute.

Bei Zeiten mach ich mal ein Foto davon.


----------



## wilhelm (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Alte Schule oder alte Schätze wäre wohl besser gewesen|kopfkrat.Du old school Angler|rolleyes.

Auf zukünftige Kauf oder Tauschgeschäfte ein Prost#goder Skol wie der Wikinger sagt:#2:.

So jetzt ganz schnell weg|engel:.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Eine gespliesste Bambusrute.
Steht nix drauf?#t


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*

Jo Männers Jungen's Weibchen.....


Ich mach auch noch bilder in "Makro" mit ne guten Cam,die ist aber noch mit Frauchen wech.

Ansonsten bin ich ja aktiver Stipper mit regelmässigen Raubfischausbrüchen,beim Stippen ist nicht viel mit alten Rollen....eher teuer und High End,aber meine Schränke......werden geschmückt mit alten Rollen etc.und auf Aal...... im Fluß kommt auch mal ne alte Rute und Rolle aus'n 60-70er Jahren zum einsatz,und die fängt genauso fische wie High End.

Wie gesagt High End ist schon in manchen dingen unabdingbar und ich möchte auch nicht auf meine Poles Matchen-Spinnpeitschen-Rollen etc.verzichten,aber liebe ich das alte genauso wenn nicht sogar mehr.

Ich würde die auch nicht verkaufen obwohl manche gute Preise erzielen,aber hänge ich an diesen alten Sachen und es stecken erinnerungen drin.

Aber es freut mich da es noch nen paar gibt die so ticken,und altes noch in Ehren halten.

Dann mal immer her mit euren Schätzchens.

lg#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Du old school Angler|rolleyes.



Hab das mal gerade gezogen


----------



## wilhelm (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Ooch mannuuuuu, wer hat denn die Überschrift geändert?|evil: Fand ich so lustig.:m

Aber mal Spass beiseite, ich kann mich auch nicht von meinen alten Angelsachen (zum Teil über 20 Jahre alt) trennen.Sind noch schöne DAM Rollen und Ruten dabei.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Was habt ihr alle mit Skool

http://www.oldskoolsuzuki.info/

Oder mal Old Skool gooogeln.

Das past schon so mit SKOOL,aber meinetwegen in SCH,mir solls egal sein,ich beuge mich der mehrheit,dat wahr absicht.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

So einen Thread gibt es hier im Board schon seit einiger Zeit. KLICK
Da sind zum Teil sehr beachtliche Schätzchen dabei.|bigeyes:q

Ich habe aus früheren Zeiten eine ABU444 und einen DAM Quick Royal, wobei ich letztere eher als Youngtimer bezeichnen würde.


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> So einen Thread gibt es hier im Board schon seit einiger Zeit. KLICK
> Da sind zum Teil sehr beachtliche Schätzchen dabei.|bigeyes:q
> 
> Ich habe aus früheren Zeiten eine ABU444 und einen DAM Quick Royal, wobei ich letztere eher als Youngtimer bezeichnen würde.


 

Ja wußte ich,da geht es aber nur um Rollen,nicht um Ruten Kescher........alles alte halt,ausser Posen Haken Kleinkram.....die lassen wir mal weg,ansonsten könnt ihr gern alles posten und seie es die ersten Rutentaschen aus Leder,nur Old Skool muss es sein "sorry das mußte jetzt sein"  


lg#h


----------



## wilhelm (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

http://www.dict.cc/deutsch-englisch/Schule.html Dat mot jetz och sen.

Achtung Satire.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Ich waaaiß dat es mit Sch...schriben wird,nur jannste es uch mit Sk...schriben ^^


Egal jetzt...

Übergang:
High Speed Rollen gab es schon damals,also nix neues ^^ 


#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, wie man sieht, noch im Gebrauch.


So eine 2411 hab ich auch, erstaunlich wie sich die Sachen wiederholen. 
Sogar mit 2 der schwarzen Kunststoffmatchspulen. Da die 2411 ein richtig modernes Excentergetriebe hat und dann eine tolle Bremse, noch die supergelagerte und bestens wechselbare Druckknopfwechselspule, insgesamt sehr stabil ist und eine ordentlich Größe hat, hat man da einer der besten je gebauten Rollen der Welt, die eine moderne "Top-Rolle" wie eine Shimano Stella wie ein Grabbelding vom Woolworth aussehen lassen (meist jedenfalls )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

@all + gründler

Für Rollen gibts den Thread aber schon lange (seit 04.02.2007) und damit fast 4 Jahre, also für die wichtigen Stationärrollen eben. (Hatte Stuffel oben schon angemerkt)

*Fans alter Stationärrollen* (Shakespeare,DAM) eben nicht nur Shimano, Daiwa wie heute oft
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94018


Bisher sehe ich hier ^ nur Rollen :q (sogar Stationär), das liegt wohl daran dass die einfach am sehenswertesten und damit interessantesten sind. 
Eine alte angegraute vergrabbelte Rute macht nicht mehr viel her ohne Restaurierung. Wer verwendet denn noch (freiwillig) einen richtig alten Kescher von Opa oder so ? #t

Posen könnte noch gut gehen, gute alte Schmuckstücke in gut erhaltenem Zustand, sowas ist auch fein anzugucken. Sehr alte Kunstköder, gerade Wobbler oder Blinker, sowieso klasse. Für alte Kunstköder gibt es auch schon Threads, Indianer-Wobbler und so.


----------



## Maren1989 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old Skool Schätzchen tröööt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine gespliesste Bambusrute.
> Steht nix drauf?#t



Leider nicht


----------



## Hechtpaule (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Na, mit ein paar antiken Posen kann ich dienen:


Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## TimmyWalker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hab von meinem Opa ne D.A.M Rute (Allround 150) und ne D.A.M. Rolle (CBI 60 Quick) bekommen sind so aus den 70ern schätz ich aber das sind ja auch schon 40 Jährchen.
Beides noch wunderbar funktionstüchtig.
Dazu ne große Hochseepose und ne auswahl schwerer und leicher Pilker. Werde morgen mal Fotos reinstellen


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Moin

Ich geh die tage mal paar alte sachen knipsen.

Kescher hab ich mit orginal Weidenstock von Uropa,und immer wenn der mit ist beißt es gut,darum ist er immer mit 

#h


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Na, mit ein paar antiken Posen kann ich dienen:
> 
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> ...



Ich glaube, mit jeder dieser Posen schon geangelt zu haben. 

Da ich seit nunmehr fast 44 Jahren annähernd ununterbrochen angel und mich auch nur sehr schwer von meinem Zeugs trennen kann, ist in meinem Keller das ein oder andere alte Schätzchen eingelagert worden.

Nächst Woche habe ich Urlaub, dann werde ich mal einige Photos machen.


----------



## TimmyWalker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Habe heute in der Garage noch eine D.A.M Quick 248 und eine dazu passende D.A.M Rute (leider ohne Daten) gefunden. Die Rolle ist jedoch leider kaputt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

@TimmyWalker
Du hast die Schauspielerrolle und das aus der Rolle fallen noch nicht ^ dabei! :q
Oder schau mal hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolle


----------



## TimmyWalker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

@ Nordlichtangler danke für den Tipp 
hab ein Paar Rollen hinzu gefügt


----------



## bacalo (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Moin,

hier zwei alte D.A.M Kill-Blinker

Gewicht 30 g in den Modellen Rotauge und Ukelei.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hab da auch noch ein paar schöne alte Wobbler die auch mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit noch das Wasser sehen...

Hab außerdem noch eine Rute von Shakespeare im Gebrauch, vllt. hat ja noch jemand eine Katalogbeschreibung von. Die Rute habe ich mir Anfang der 80er gekauft.

Shakespeare "Live Bait", 3tlg mit Vollkorkgriff, 3.90m, Wg unbekannt, die Rute ist sehr weich mit einer "C"-Aktion.

Farbe ist schwarz mit goldenen Zierwicklungen.

Außerdem habe ich noch einige der ersten Freilaufrollen (Quantum, Silstar) die Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er hier angeboten wurden. Und alle werden noch regelmäßig "an den Fisch" geführt.
Fotos davon eventuell später...


----------



## Hechtpaule (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Schöne Teile - so'n Wobbler habe ich auch noch - waren die allerersten die mit diesen Rasseln rauskamen, ich glaube von DAM - superfängig, absolut das Beste, unwiederstehlich und bla bla bla - gefangen habe ich mit dem Drecksding nicht einen einzigen Fisch - nur einen ganzen Teil meines Taschengeldes für die Katz' investiert - ich hasse Rasselwobbler |motz:

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hieß der nicht BIG S? Da hab ich doch auch noch einen von. Und schon einige Fische drauf gefangen. Da wurde mit 'getwitchet' ohne das je einer das Wort gehört hatte


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Genau, es gab "Big S", "Midi S" und "Little S" von Shakespeare.
Und die Dinger fangen heute noch. Gerade in "High-End-Hardbait" verseuchten Gewässern....

Ab und zu bietet der ein oder andere Händler im Netz den "Midi S" noch an. Kostet dann um die 5€. Originale (eventuell mit Verpackung) gehen in der Bucht mal schnell über 20€.

Die meisten habe ich auf Flomärkten gekauft, oft finden sich solch Schätzchen in Angelgerümpelkisten die bei Hausauflösungen vom Trödelhändler gekauft wurden.

Ach ja, ein paar Blinker mit dem Auerhahn - Stempel und "Made in Germany" hab ich auch noch:m


----------



## Ben-CHI (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hi Leute,

habe von meinem Vater noch ein paar alte Hardy Ruten und mich würde interessieren was sowas heute noch wert ist.

Zustand ist gebraucht, Korkgriffe im unteren Bereich abgenutzt aber ansonsten alles in Ordnung.

Sind 2 "Richard Walker" Karpfenruten und eine "Fred Buller Pike".
Sind denke ich aus den 80ern.

Will die Ruten nicht verkaufen, jedoch frag ich mich ob Sie nicht ev. zu schade sind um damit zu fischen.

Viele Grüße Benny


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> .Sind 2 "Richard Walker" Karpfenruten
> 
> Will die Ruten nicht verkaufen, jedoch frag ich mich ob Sie nicht ev. zu schade sind um damit zu fischen.



Zu schade??? Nie und nimmer!!!  Da würden einige einen Kniefall vor dir und mehr machen, damit sie damit ans Wasser gehen könnten!!! Kommt allerdings auf das Modell und den Zustand drauf an.

Wenn du sie doch mal verkaufen möchtest...ich kenne da jemanden...|rolleyes


----------



## Ben-CHI (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Wenn ich das nächste mal draussen bin mach ich mal Fotos der Ruten.

Sind schon gut zu fischen. Da ich aber fast ausschließlich Spinnfischen gehe liegen Sie halt nur rum...

Deshalb auch meine Frage nach dem Wert der Schätzchen.

Ich weis sowas ist immer schwer abzuschätzen, da ja Liebhaberkram, Zustandsabhängig etc..

Aber hat niemand nen Tip für mich. gerne auch per PN


Viele Grüße


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*



Ben-CHI schrieb:


> Deshalb auch meine Frage nach dem Wert der Schätzchen.
> 
> Ich weis sowas ist immer schwer abzuschätzen, da ja Liebhaberkram, Zustandsabhängig etc..



Um den Wert diverser seltener Angelgeräte zu ermitteln schaue ich häufiger hier rein: http://u-hildebrandt-tackle.de/index.html
Da werden laufend hochwertige Geräte angeboten, ev. findest Du auch dort mal eine Deiner Ruten in einer Auktion.


----------



## Ben-CHI (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hey, vielen Dank. Feine Seite mit interessantem Tackle

Viele Grüße Benny


----------



## Hechtpaule (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hi Leuts,

habe noch ein paar alte Wobbler und einen Devonspinner in meinem ganzen Prüll gefunden: 

Werde noch ein wenig weiter "graben" - da muss noch einiges zu finden sein 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Ryobi Catcher NO 4
30 Jahre alt.
Nie benutzt !
Unverkäuflich


----------



## Bobster (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Joho,
seit 2005 im AB und immer noch kein richtig guten 
Bild-Upload gefunden |kopfkrat

Versuch macht kluch 

http://picr.de/


----------



## Quick-Fish (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stell hier mal meine erste Rolle überhaupt rein. Hab diese vor 11 Jahren in Dänemark von einem netten Rentner geschenkt bekommen, was mich damals auch zum angeln animiert hat. Die Rolle ist also von ganz besonderem Wer für mich.Hab aber keine Ahnung was das für eine ist. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? 

Grüße


----------



## Downbeat (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*

Müsste eine DAM Quick aus der 80er Baureihe sein, mitte-ende der 70er Jahre. Glaube ich..


----------



## flasha (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Old School Schätzchen Tröööt*



TimmyWalker schrieb:


> Habe heute in der Garage noch eine D.A.M Quick 248 und eine dazu passende D.A.M Rute (leider ohne Daten) gefunden. Die Rolle ist jedoch leider kaputt



Wollts die Rute abgeben?


----------

